# Driving in USA with a foreign driving license !



## G Rashed (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi All,
Am planning to visit My Daughter and son in law in The USA.

Do I need to get an International Driving Permit (IDP) in order to be able to drive
their car? or i can use an UAE or Jordanian driving license?

Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can normally use your home country license, however if you get an international drivers license, it may greatly ease things. The "international drivers license" is actually nothing more than a standardized translation of your license. It is only valid in combination with your home country license.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can normally use your home country license, however if you get an international drivers license, it may greatly ease things. The "international drivers license" is actually nothing more than a standardized translation of your license. It is only valid in combination with your home country license.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is just a translation. But the State of Georgia for example requires it. If it is not a big deal - just get it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If your UAE or Jordanian licenses are not in English you will need to have an International Driving License.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> If your UAE or Jordanian licenses are not in English you will need to have an International Driving License.


Can you please give specifics about this? Thank yiu.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Can you please give specifics about this? Thank yiu.


Cannot provide written evidence for whole of USA but am going on experience of colleague from Arab Emirates who, when driving in the US was stopped by police, presented his AE license and since the police could not read/recognise was it was was promptly told he was a) driving without recognised driving license and b) going to be charged for driving without recognised license.

It took some time to sort out the matter - had he had his International Driving licence with him, issued from his own country, the whole situation would not have arisen.

Having said all that it would appear that some states require it and some do not - however why would you not get it for peace of mind?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> Cannot provide written evidence for whole of USA but am going on experience of colleague from Arab Emirates who, when driving in the US was stopped by police, presented his AE license and since the police could not read/recognise was it was was promptly told he was a) driving without recognised driving license and b) going to be charged for driving without recognised license.
> 
> It took some time to sort out the matter - had he had his International Driving licence with him, issued from his own country, the whole situation would not have arisen.
> 
> Having said all that it would appear that some states require it and some do not - however why would you not get it for peace of mind?


OP asked if he needs an international license or if he can drive with his licenses. It depends on the US state. DMV of the respective state will answer his question in detail. Personally I know that GA requires it.

It is a hassle to get an international license in some countries.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, there was a big hassle a couple years back in Florida. Seems that the state of Florida insisted that one "must" have an international license to drive in the state when the international treaty says otherwise. As a visitor, you only need your home country license. HOWEVER, if your home country license is in a script or a language that is unlikely to be recognized by your run of the mill cop (or rental car desk clerk) it's a really smart idea to get one of those international driving license translation thingees. It will save all sorts of hassle trying to explain your home country driving license to a cop who has just pulled you over.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Https://www.usa.gov/visitors-driving


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> It is a hassle to get an international license in some countries.


Can you please give specifics about this? Thank you.


----------

